# What are my Chances in II for Winter in FL?



## Sugarcubesea (May 17, 2018)

i would like me to be exchange my SDO for Jan. Feb. March, November or December of 2019

I’m looking for any of the following locations:

Naples
Bonita Springs
Ft Myers
Marco Island

Just trying to get a feel for Florida 

Thanks


----------



## Panina (May 17, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> i would like me to be exchange my SDO for Jan. Feb. March, November or December of 2019
> 
> I’m looking for any of the following locations:
> 
> ...


Based on my experiences November and December should be no problem.   I also think you have a descent chance early January and late March.  For late January to mid March it’s late for a request but still can happen but usually closer to the date.   This is for the better rated resorts.  If you request all of them more possibilities are open.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 17, 2018)

Panina said:


> Based on my experiences November and December should be no problem.   I also think you have a descent chance early January and late March.  For late January to mid March it’s late for a request but still can happen but usually closer to the date.   This is for the better rated resorts.  If you request all of them more possibilities are open.


Panina, Thank you so much... After I helped my Aunt this year and went down to Naples in January, I realized I need to be treating myself to this winter getaway each year till I retire... It really helped me get through the winter months...I'm going to put my request in now and hope for the best...


----------



## Panina (May 18, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Panina, Thank you so much... After I helped my Aunt this year and went down to Naples in January, I realized I need to be treating myself to this winter getaway each year till I retire... It really helped me get through the winter months...I'm going to put my request in now and hope for the best...


Let me know how it turns out and what you get.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 18, 2018)

Panina said:


> Let me know how it turns and what you get.


I will for sure let you know.  Thanks so much


----------



## ilene13 (May 21, 2018)

I would add Sarasota to your search.


----------



## Deb & Bill (May 27, 2018)

Marco is mostly RCI, not II.  Unless Crystal Shores (Marriott) and the Holiday Inn resort are II.  Charter Club, Surf Club, Eagles Nest, Club Regency are all Hilton.


----------



## silentg (May 27, 2018)

If you haven’t deposited your week in II, you could put an add in Marketplace for an exchange. We have had some successful exchanges thru TUG.
Silentg


----------



## Panina (May 27, 2018)

Deb & Bill said:


> Marco is mostly RCI, not II.  Unless Crystal Shores (Marriott) and the Holiday Inn resort are II.  Charter Club, Surf Club, Eagles Nest, Club Regency are all Hilton.


I know Eagle Nest and Surf Club trade in II too. As an owner of both, if I was not using them to get points in HGVC to go to a specific HGVC resort, I would deposit them in II and I would get much better trading value then RCI. Also Sunrise Bay trades in II too, nice trade too.


----------



## jhac007 (May 27, 2018)

Panina said:


> I know Eagle Nest and Surf Club trade in II too. As an owner of both, if I was not using them to get points in HGVC to go to a specific HGVC resort, I would deposit them in II and I would get much better trading value then RCI. Also Sunrise Bay trades in II too, nice trade too.



......but would you deposit your winter weeks (Feb. inparticular)?


----------



## Panina (May 27, 2018)

jhac007 said:


> ......but would you deposit your winter weeks (Feb. inparticular)?


Yes I would deposit my February winter week if I was looking to trade for an equivalent week in such places as Sanibel, Captiva, Old Key West, etc as I feel my chances would be better to get the trade in II. I also could do a request first.

The Hgvc system has limited weeks in Sanibel and Captiva being all are affiliates. For affiliate trades you have to call in everyday to see if there is any availability, there is no request list.  

Using  the RCI portal through HGVC, I have had no success getting high demand, high area weeks unless it was last minute.

So ultimately, unless I needed points to trade directly in HGVC for something specific like a winter week in Miami Beach I would deposit my February winter Eagles Nest week in II if I was not using it.


----------



## silentg (Aug 31, 2018)

Pannia have you ever done a TUG Marketplace Exchange?


----------



## Panina (Aug 31, 2018)

silentg said:


> Pannia have you ever done a TUG Marketplace Exchange?


I have not in the past and now I am mostly using what I own. I have looked but never saw a time and place I wanted that would work.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 31, 2018)

I ended up just buying a winter week thru the getaways for Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor for 2019.   I deposited my SDO but my OGS was not matching to Naples


----------



## Panina (Aug 31, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I ended up just buying a winter week thru the getaways for Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor for 2019.   I deposited my SDO but my OGS was not matching to Naples


Based on my experience you should match for November or December 2019 if you want to because there is enough lead time. I also think something would have matched for November or December this year.   If you request now for January February  2020 you should get it too.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 31, 2018)

How much was the winter week at Vanderbilt


----------



## Teresa (Aug 31, 2018)

I hope you have a back up plan in place.   I had two exchange requests per year going with II for over 11 months for either coast in Florida two years in a row.   Nothing.  The weeks expired with nothing to show for it.   They were Daytona Beach 2 bdrm, 2 bath units on the beach.  I lost the weeks I had banked (but they offered to extend for their regular rates).   Perhaps my banked weeks weren't strong enough to grab something.   I hope you have better luck!


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 31, 2018)

Every time I hear mention of Florida Gulf Coast and the word ''exchange" -- I think "Good Luck". When we lived in Naples FL about ten years ago, I often searched for Gulf timeshares and they were few and far between.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 31, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> How much was the winter week at Vanderbilt


$629, less then the MF’s there


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 31, 2018)

Teresa said:


> I hope you have a back up plan in place.   I had two exchange requests per year going with II for over 11 months for either coast in Florida two years in a row.   Nothing.  The weeks expired with nothing to show for it.   They were Daytona Beach 2 bdrm, 2 bath units on the beach.  I lost the weeks I had banked (but they offered to extend for their regular rates).   Perhaps my banked weeks weren't strong enough to grab something.   I hope you have better luck!


That’s why I decided to just purchase the getaway and I’ve now changed my OGS to 2020 for a wider area of FL. I had a narrow search of just Naples because I wanted to visit my aunt and take the family.  Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 31, 2018)

Well not worth the 25 tpus and exchange fee


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 31, 2018)

silentg said:


> If you haven’t deposited your week in II, you could put an add in Marketplace for an exchange. We have had some successful exchanges thru TUG.
> Silentg


I already deposited my SDO in II


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 31, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Well not worth the 25 tpus and exchange fee


So do you think that was a good price for the week.  I had called the resort directly and they quoted me $1,700 for the week


----------



## Panina (Sep 1, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> $629, less then the MF’s there


For a winter week, you got a great price. It is a sure thing.


----------



## Panina (Sep 1, 2018)

Teresa said:


> I hope you have a back up plan in place.   I had two exchange requests per year going with II for over 11 months for either coast in Florida two years in a row.   Nothing.  The weeks expired with nothing to show for it.   They were Daytona Beach 2 bdrm, 2 bath units on the beach.  I lost the weeks I had banked (but they offered to extend for their regular rates).   Perhaps my banked weeks weren't strong enough to grab something.   I hope you have better luck!





b2bailey said:


> Every time I hear mention of Florida Gulf Coast and the word ''exchange" -- I think "Good Luck". When we lived in Naples FL about ten years ago, I often searched for Gulf timeshares and they were few and far between.


I have had good luck each year.  For 2019 I matched for a winter week in Captiva,  2018 Key West, 2017 Sanibel and 2016 Naples. I put my ogs in usually a year and a half prior.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 1, 2018)

Panina said:


> For a winter week, you got a great price. It is a sure thing.



Thank you Panina, I wanted to surprise my aunt and bring the family and since she has not yet purchased a bunch of furniture for her new condo in Naples, I wanted to ensure I had a deal on a week there...


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 1, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So do you think that was a good price for the week.  I had called the resort directly and they quoted me $1,700 for the week


Yes trading in cost me a lot more, who did you go through and what week did you get


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 1, 2018)

W


rapmarks said:


> Yes trading in cost me a lot more, who did you go through and what week did you get


Went thru II and got it for week 50, 2019


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 1, 2018)

We got week 50 2018, just missing each other


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 1, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> We got week 50 2018, just missing each other


It was your posting of securing this TS, that made me want to go here


----------

